# Self -employment Visa – IT Services



## Tif (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi All,

I am wondering if any of you guys are self employed in Dubai/Abu Dhabi or if you run a small business from home, maybe IT consultancy of some kind. Is there any chance for me to break into this Market to open up Small Computer Support Services/VOIP Business witch can be run from home initially. Please tell me how much it cost to setup?

Do you need a work permit? How do you get a work permit, if not via a sponsoring employer? Who to contact for application..

Any help, advice or details of experience would really be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks in advance
Tif


----------



## Bahraini (May 2, 2011)

Tif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am wondering if any of you guys are self employed in Dubai/Abu Dhabi or if you run a small business from home, maybe IT consultancy of some kind. Is there any chance for me to break into this Market to open up Small Computer Support Services/VOIP Business witch can be run from home initially. Please tell me how much it cost to setup?
> 
> ...



It's a great idea Tif, if you need someone to work with you, I'm ready my friend.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Do you have any general experience of working/living in the UAE?

If not I would really advise against setting up here. The hassles of setting up added with the hassles of the culture clash/getting through your first five months would send you to the loony bin.

Briefly though, you would need to form a company with a local (often silent) partner, a LLC, or go through one of the freezones. Most of the Dubai freezones are geared towards larger companies so you are looking at either setting up in RAK or Fujeriah. However there are restrictions on what you can and can't do with these types of licences.

Technically you are not allowed to work from home either, though if everyone eligible turned up to works at RAK's hotdesks the place would be gridlocked for days.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

You will need to research freezone setup through RAK or virtuzone... Do some searches on the forum.

Be aware there are plenty of technology companies, large and small, that do similar services. You will need some connections and very competitive pricing to have any success.


----------



## Tif (Apr 28, 2011)

Xchaos777- Thanks for replying. I am already running a similar business model in UK and want to setup in UAE. I have huge experience in IT Sale/Support. I am doing research on pricing at this moment of time. So if you have a free zone company you will be able to work any ware in UEA but you are not able to open any office location OUTSIDE the free zone am I right.. . How to apply for FREE ZONE Company Just for rough guide how much money you need to cover first year ie rent home/car Living expenditure..ETC


Mr Rossi – Yes I have been to ABU Dhabi few time and loved it each time I have stayed more then a month..

On a local silent partner how much they charge and what is there share and how you can you find one..


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Usually, you pick one that has connections you might need. It is relationship and who you know. A silent local partner might charge you anywhere from 2-5 % of revenue (might be more if they don't know you and you find one willing). You would pay all business costs and take all financial risk. Keep in mind they are sponsoring you for work permit and visa.

For consultancy, where you don't import products but provide services, freezone is the answer. Research RAK, virtuzone, etc. VZ has their costs on their site.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Tif said:


> Mr Rossi – Yes I have been to ABU Dhabi few time and loved it each time I have stayed more then a month..
> 
> On a local silent partner how much they charge and what is there share and how you can you find one..


Your UK experience will stand you in good stead but did you do any work during your time in AD? I'm a bit busy so won't skirt around the issue - people from all nationalities and people who you come to think of a friends or at least people you think are decent enough to work with will constantly try to rip you off. It can wear you down and everyone that comes to Dubai, even those in salaried positions make costly mistakes. 

On top of which there is the legit stuff such as the bureaucracy, endless form filling and getting told to go away because the counter operative has just had a personal email come in etc etc etc. Not to mention endless charges because you stamped the 'wrong' form blah blah blah.

The old set up used to be that a silent partner (an Emirati) owned 51% of your company and then they signed a waiver on this for a yearly fee agreed between you both. Obviously there is an element of trust both ways and it's better to find a 'friend' to do this with, but there are agencies who 'manage' the relationship between sponsor and company. I heard that the 51% rule has now dropped to try and encourage more LLC's but I'm not sure.

Obviously this system was open to abuse which is why freezones are so popular but they are not infallible themselves.

Sorry for all the negativity but I run an small business out here and it can be both tough and exasperating at times. The odd overdraft charge and scrambling to get your tax returns done online for January is a walk in the park in comparison.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

51% rule is still in place I believe. Can be any GCC national. The company bylaws can be set up for a fee or percentage of revenue to the GCC sponsor easily enough. But, better trust you lawyer and sponsor because any dispute will be won by the GCC national pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

If you are looking for a Freezone license, I would recommend Fujairah FZ. You will have 100% ownership of the company, and can sponsor upto 5 Residence visas. You are allowed to setup an office anywhere in the UAE too. No local required. 
The only limitations are - you will have to travel to fujairah the first few times for Visa and ID card processing, Driving license classes, and DL test. Once that whole round is done, you can continue your life in the UAE like any other. 
Initial Expense Costs - around 25-30,000 AED. 

FYI, VOIP is banned in Etisalat and Du. you may wanna do a research on that first before you come over.


----------



## Bahraini (May 2, 2011)

The only VOIP company in UAE is Avaya which placed in bahrain and they r doing some business here in dubai. The goverment gave avaya the authority to run VOIP service for few big companies here in dubai.


----------



## Tif (Apr 28, 2011)

I think the Freezone license is best way to start. Do i need to hire any Agent to do all the paper work or I can do it myself one more thing is there any market for USED LAPTOP/PC/SERVERS/TFT SCREENS as I hold a huge quantity... please advise


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Freezones would have to be done through agent (as far as the knowledge I have goes), because they are the sponsors to your company in the freezone. I used CreativeZone for my purpose. Check their website out. 
They have a pretty standard timeline. Other than a couple of days delay, everything else was on time. 
Steps - 
1. Business Registration 14 work days
2. Employement Entry visa: 14 work days (urgent processing) or 30 days normal processing timeline.
3. Enter Dubai and proceed for Medical and ID Card processing
4. Submit documents to agent
5. Res Visa stamped in 12 Work days. 

FYI: They have recently passed a warning that all Companies operating through Virtual Offices will be considered illegal. Google on it before you decide on which freezone you want to go for.

But not sure if its a rule in black and white yet.


----------



## Wuuki (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey

Ras al Khaima is a good place if you want to set up your company. You can check on their homepage all docs that you need to provide. An agent will help you to save time but to find one can be a hassle.

Anybody ready to recommend a great company?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

There are so many companies here in I.T. I get almost 10 companies a day contacting me fighting for business... Hardware there is no money and without a proven track record it would be hard to show value of your support IMHO. 

I wouldn't recommend putting all your efforts into an I.T. business in the UAE... That's just me speaking from over 10 years in the industry.


----------

